# Dell Inspiron 2200-need video controller device driver but I already loaded R128346 ?



## FarmerRoger (May 16, 2003)

The disk on my wifes Dell Inspiron 2200 crashed, so I bought a new one, installed it, reloaded Windows and backed up data. Everything went well with one exception, described as follows:

There were apparently a number of devices whose drivers were not contained on the Windows recovery CDs provided by Dell. These devices showed up with a yellow question mark in the Device Manager. I went to the Dell website for this computer and found device drivers for all the devices except for the following:

The last two devices with yellow question marks were described in Device Manager as: 
Video Controller 
Video Controller (VGA compatible)

The Dell website for this computer is: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...mID=INSPIRON 2200&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

On this webpage, there was only ONE device driver listed under the Video category. This was R128346.exe. After I installed this driver, the only device remaining with a yellow question mark was Video Controller.

What driver do I use for this remaining device, described in Device Manager as Video Controller? As I just mentioned, I already loaded R128346.exe, the only video device driver listed. Should I run R128346 again? Would running R128346 a second time damage the installation in some way if it was NOT needed? Is there some other video driver that this website has omitted?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## mattyc (Aug 22, 2007)

Did you install the chipset drivers?
If not, go ahead and do so.


----------



## FarmerRoger (May 16, 2003)

Thank you for your response and suggestions. 

I downloaded and installed the chipset driver R114079.exe from the Dell website mentioned above, but this didn&#8217;t change anything. The Video Controller still has a yellow question mark beside it. 

I didn&#8217;t install the System Utilities (Notebook System Software), R114081.EXE. I&#8217;ll try that tomorrow. (I can only use the laptop when it&#8217;s not being used by somebody else. ) 

Do you have any other additional suggestions? Does the order of installation of these drivers make a difference? 

Thanks for any other comments.


----------



## FarmerRoger (May 16, 2003)

After I read the Dell FAQ at 
http://www.dellcommunity.com/supportforums/board/message?board.id=cc_faq&thread.id=358

I loaded the Notebook System Software (R114081.EXE). It should have been loaded first, but all the other drivers were already loaded. After loading this driver, the yellow question mark was still in front of the video controller. Then I clicked on the Video Controller in Device Manager and selected "Update driver". Apparently, the correct driver was found and reinstalled. In any event, now there are no more yellow question marks in front of any device and the system seems to be working properly. Thanks again for your help !!


----------



## mattyc (Aug 22, 2007)

Glad you figured it out.

Thats also good to know some Dell's need a System Software driver, and a chipset driver. I'll have to keep that in the back of my head somewhere.


----------

